# 2 tankers



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Two tankers collided in the Solent today, no spillages. MV Willy and MV Shakhdag More in another thread which I missed. (Sorry Jeff)


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

It was not in the Solent R58484956, but in the English Channel 20 miles off West Sussex, south of Shoreham. As you say, there was no spillage. MV Willy was unladen, but MV Shakhdag was carrying 44,000 metric tons of diesel oil. David


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Southern daily Echo clearly states SOLENT, they maybe wrong I was NOT>


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes, from the reports I have, they are wrong. Shoreham and West Sussex is not in the Solent. But what matters who is right or wrong?!. David


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

No need to give me a geography lesson


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

R58484956 said:


> No need to give me a geography lesson



I think there is? How many times have you came to the bridge & asked "Where are we". Thats a question for all you engineers, now come on guys tell the truth? (Thumb) I await to reel you all in!! (EEK)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Gentlemen,

There is no need to be rude to one another - please desist as life is too short for this kind of thing!

Newspapers and broadcasters often get things wrong so it is best to keep an open mind about things that are reported until we get an authoritative statement - which now appears to vindicate a location near to Beachy Head.

Brian


----------



## Oz. (Sep 6, 2005)

Good Lord !!! This sounds like an argument between the Fourth Engineer and the Third Mate !!! And just as immature !!! Much ado about nothing !!! Cool it boys, and stop the rudeness please.


----------



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

I have woken up in some strange places around the world wondering where I was. Is that the same when at sea. 

I always found the engine room somehow.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

One of the Brocklebank ships in the Meddy had a slight problem with the Gyro which slowly ' fell over " during the 4 to 8 ( am ) 
Chief engineer went on the bridge around 6 as was his habit and asked the mate why the ship was going back towards Gib ! Mate said it was not ! to which the chief replied then the sun must be rising in the West today ! 

I believe it was Makrana or Mawanah and the chief was reportedly Bill Beeby .

Brock ships were all fitted with off course alarms after that which was a separate magnetic compass with an alarm which could be set for either 5 or 10 degrees Off Course . It was called a " Steering Monitor Compass Unit " and manufactured by Kelvin Hughs .

Egg was not only on the mates face that trip as apparently they ran out of bunkers early and had to divert to Malta for a " Pit Stop ! "


----------



## Ships Agent (Jun 2, 2006)

*Beachy Head*



benjidog said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> There is no need to be rude to one another - please desist as life is too short for this kind of thing!
> 
> ...


 I came accross this poem in a book called Rhymes of the Red Ensign published in 1919. The poem is called A Channel Rhyme
start point and Beachy Head
Tell their tale of quick and dead

Forelands both and Dungeness
see many a ship in dire distress

The Lizard and the Longships know
Oft the end of friend or foe

And many a seaman's knell
Has been rung by Manacles bell

gull and Dodman ask aright
A wide berth on a dirty night

Bolt head andBolt tail 
are ill spots in a channel gale

over nigh to Portland Bill
in Channel fog it's just as ill

And Wolf Rock and Seven Stones
Rest their feet on sailors' bones

But from Nore Light to Cape Cornwall
Goodwin sands are worst of all



found the poem during the course of my work


----------

